# laptop startet nicht mehr



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

mein laptop Emachines G620 startet nicht mehr und wen ich von cd booten will kommt das
Broadcom UNDI PXE-2.1 v11.0.6
Copyright © 2000-2007 Broadcom Corporation
Copyright © 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
All rights reserved.
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.
Operating System not found

was heist das? kann mir jemand helfen wie ich den pc wieder zum laufen bekomme bitte?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (26. Juni 2009)

Dein Lappi versucht vom Netzwerk(LAN) zu booten, das musste im BIOS umstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

mal eine Frage: Was hast du als letztes gemacht? Irgendwas umgestellt, Treiber installiert oder sonst was gemacht? Ein Rechner hat in den seltensten Fällen von sich aus einen Fehler, meist geht das vom User aus.


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mal eine Frage: Was hast du als letztes gemacht? Irgendwas umgestellt, Treiber installiert oder sonst was gemacht? Ein Rechner hat in den seltensten Fällen von sich aus einen Fehler, meist geht das vom User aus.



wen ich ehrlich bin gehört der pc nem freund der is doof und hat da was gelöscht oder so des wegen fürleicht, also wie und wo ich das im biso einstelle weis ich nur die reinfolge weis ich nicht kannste mir da bitte helfen???


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

irgendwo im BIOS gibts ne Einstellung für die Bootreihenfolge. Wie Haegr da drauf kommt kann ich dir sagen, bei PXE-Meldungen  versucht der PC entweder, über LAN zu booten oder die Festplatte wird nichtmehr erkannt (Defekt, Kabel locker, whatever). Jedenfalls steht dann im BIOS sowas wie "First Boot Device: Harddisk Drive (HDD)" oder so, da sollte das CD-Laufwerk auf Platz 1 und die HDD auf Platz 2 stehen. Die restlichen Plätze sind egal.


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> irgendwo im BIOS gibts ne Einstellung für die Bootreihenfolge. Wie Haegr da drauf kommt kann ich dir sagen, bei PXE-Meldungen  versucht der PC entweder, über LAN zu booten oder die Festplatte wird nichtmehr erkannt (Defekt, Kabel locker, whatever). Jedenfalls steht dann im BIOS sowas wie "First Boot Device: Harddisk Drive (HDD)" oder so, da sollte das CD-Laufwerk auf Platz 1 und die HDD auf Platz 2 stehen. Die restlichen Plätze sind egal.


beim laptop steht die reihnfolge so:

1: IDE 0:
2. IDE CD/DVD: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580s-(s
3: PCI LAN: MBA v11.0.6 Slot 0900
4: USB FDD:
5: USB HDD:
6: USB KEY:
7: USB CD/DVD:
8: leer

wie muss ich was setzen??


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

werf das LAN raus.


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> werf das LAN raus.


wie und wie heist des? sry bin in bios kein profi


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

3: PCI LAN: MBA v11.0.6 Slot 0900

das rauswerfen. Wie das bei dem BIOS geht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber drück einfach mal Enter und dann "Default" oder wie auch immer, so, dass nixmehr mit LAN drinsteht. Kaputt machen kannst da nix. Wenn die Reihenfolge durcheinander ist, einfach ausschalten und Einstellungen nicht speichern.


Aber mach doch einfach folgendes: Normal sollte bei dem ganz rechten Reiter "Load default settings" oder sowas in der Art stehen. Einfach da mal draufdrücken und die Einstellungen speichern.

Vorab: Sollte dein Freund nicht im BIOS rumgespielt haben, ist auch die Fehlersuche im BIOS nutzlos. Durch das Löschen von Dateien verstellt man noch lang nix im BIOS.


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 3: PCI LAN: MBA v11.0.6 Slot 0900
> 
> das rauswerfen. Wie das bei dem BIOS geht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber drück einfach mal Enter und dann "Default" oder wie auch immer, so, dass nixmehr mit LAN drinsteht. Kaputt machen kannst da nix. Wenn die Reihenfolge durcheinander ist, einfach ausschalten und Einstellungen nicht speichern.
> 
> ...



ich bekomms net gelöscht und bis der im bios ist sind mins 2 min vorbei hehe obwohl er 3 gb arbeitsspeicher hat


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich bekomms net gelöscht und bis der im bios ist sind mins 2 min vorbei hehe obwohl er 3 gb arbeitsspeicher hat


so habe das  gemacht was du sagtest geht immer noch net er will net hochfahren da is son e in der in der mitte und links unten steht AMD Athlon x2 64 als bild rechts steht Bios settings F2 Boot Menu F10 und unten dann noch press F2 to enter setup hab ich da komm ich ins bios


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

hab das problem auch mit nem rechner den  ich hier stehen hab....kann aber hochfahren wenn ich F2 und dan F10(save&Exit) drücke danach fährt er hoch.....bei mir liegt das daran das der batterie schlitz kaputt ist und er immer die bios einstellungen vergisst......vielleicht hilft das etwas weiter...


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> hab das problem auch mit nem rechner den  ich hier stehen hab....kann aber hochfahren wenn ich F2 und dan F10(save&Exit) drücke danach fährt er hoch.....bei mir liegt das daran das der batterie schlitz kaputt ist und er immer die bios einstellungen vergisst......vielleicht hilft das etwas weiter...


nicht wirglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> nicht wirglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht dir sondern dem profie hier im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

bei main steht
Quiet Boot:[Enabled]
Network Boot:[Enabled]
D2D Recovery:[Enabled]
SATA Mode: [AHCI Mode]

ist das richtig so?? und was kann ich jetz weiter machen oder so das der laptop wieder geht?

das ist ein PhoenixBios Setup Utility


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> bei main steht
> Quiet Boot:[Enabled]
> *Network Boot:[Enabled]*
> D2D Recovery:[Enabled]
> ...


mach das mal aus...


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> mach das mal aus...


geht auch nicht, ich verzweifel ;(


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> geht auch nicht, ich verzweifel ;(


giebt es nicht irgentwo in deiner nähe jemand der sich damit auskennt den wenn das jemand vor ort repariert ist es tausend mal leichter als über ein forum....den vor ort hätte es bestimmt schon jemand reperiert....


----------



## Krimson (26. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> giebt es nicht irgentwo in deiner nähe jemand der sich damit auskennt den wenn das jemand vor ort repariert ist es tausend mal leichter als über ein forum....den vor ort hätte es bestimmt schon jemand reperiert....


nope kenn kein

brauche immer noch hilfe hehe


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

was genau ist denn gelöscht worden?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (27. Juni 2009)

Was für eine CD ist das mit der Du urprünglich starten wolltest? Eine gebrannte oder eine gepresste CD? Bei manchen Komplettpaketen, gibt es die Option, sich das Recovery selbst zu brennen. Dumm nur, wenn dann die CD nicht bootfähig ist.
Zumindest müßte erst mal ein Setup starten, wenn er dann keine HD findet ist das ein anderes Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (27. Juni 2009)

ka was er da gelöscht hat, nein is keine gebrannte


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (27. Juni 2009)

Besitzt Du noch andere bootfähige CDs? Irgendwelche älteren Windows Versionen? Bzw. funktioniert die CD, die Du zum booten nehmen willst, auf Deinem Rechner?

Zur Not versuche es mal mit Knoppix. 

http://www.knoppix.org/

Ansonsten bleibt Dir nur noch der Acer Support.

edit: Was mir gerade einfällt, mal das Lappi ans Netz hängen und dann starten, ohne CD. Ist aber nur ne Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: Ich hab keine Ahnung auf welche Frage Du unten geantwortet hast. Mehr als Hilfe kann auch ich nicht anbieten.


----------



## Krimson (28. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Besitzt Du noch andere bootfähige CDs? Irgendwelche älteren Windows Versionen? Bzw. funktioniert die CD, die Du zum booten nehmen willst, auf Deinem Rechner?
> 
> Zur Not versuche es mal mit Knoppix.
> 
> ...


genau das geht ja net er macht nix von beidem


----------



## Krimson (29. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Besitzt Du noch andere bootfähige CDs? Irgendwelche älteren Windows Versionen? Bzw. funktioniert die CD, die Du zum booten nehmen willst, auf Deinem Rechner?
> 
> Zur Not versuche es mal mit Knoppix.
> 
> ...



war an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber kannste mir den download link hier posten und sagen wie ich das auf cd brennen soll das er von der cd dann auch bottet und das richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Krimson,

also legen wir los.

Du gehts auf http://www.knoppix.org/

Dort gehst Du auf Download, suchst Dir einen Mirror, der oberste Link reicht schon. Klick gleich vorne auf Download von ftp.uni-kl.de.

Nutzungsvereinbarung akzeptieren und schon biste auf dem FTP Server. Die Version die Du suchst ist weiter unten und zwar heißt die KNOPPIX_V6.0.1CD-2009-02-08-DE.iso.

Besorg Dir ImgBurn, ist wohl das einfachste Programm dazu. Vor allem zeigt das Prgramm vorher an ob die CD bootfähig ist oder nicht.

ImgBurn findest Du zb.hier: http://www.chip.de/downloads/ImgBurn_17759472.html

Brenn die CD, teste sie an Deinem Rechner, es kann nichts kaputtgehen. Dann lege sie in den Laptop ein und berichte was geschieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (30. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Hallo Krimson,
> 
> also legen wir los.
> 
> ...



habs gemacht geht net, kann es sein das die festplatte kaputt ist?? den da pept was komisches könnte die festplatte sein meinste das ist die? wie kann ich feststellen das sie kaputt ist??


----------



## Krimson (30. Juni 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> habs gemacht geht net, kann es sein das die festplatte kaputt ist?? den da pept was komisches könnte die festplatte sein meinste das ist die? wie kann ich feststellen das sie kaputt ist??



so da die festplatte auch an mei9ne Sata anschlüsse anschliesen kann kann ich 100% sagen das die festplatte kaputt ist, jetz meine frage wo bekomme ich eine 80Gb festplatte her so ab 25 - 30 euro kann auch 5 oder so mehr kosten muss aber für notebook sein Sata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Eigeninitiative...


----------



## Krimson (11. Juli 2009)

hallo, folgenes hab jetz ne neue festplatte rein gemacht gut jetz will ich windows xp home drauf machen will von cd starten aber dann kommt was wo nur nen strich blinkt dann wen ich enter oder so drücke kommt Operating System not found was ist das??


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2009)

Drück mal beim Hochfahren F10 oder F12 (oder stell im BIOS einfach ein, dass zuerst von CD gebootet werden soll), dann solltest du auswählen können wovon du booten möchtest.


----------



## Krimson (11. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Drück mal beim Hochfahren F10 oder F12 (oder stell im BIOS einfach ein, dass zuerst von CD gebootet werden soll), dann solltest du auswählen können wovon du booten möchtest.


ich sagte doch das ich das gemacht habe xD


----------

